# Calendar Sync - Exchange, iPhone, Droid



## fredtgreco (Sep 24, 2010)

OK IT gurus. I need help with our calendar system at Church. Here is what we have:

5 MS Exchange accounts
3 iPhones
1 Droid X

What I am trying to do is to make it so that everyone in the office can see their own personal calendar *and* a group calendar. The group calendar would be our church events, and the idea is to have one calendar that my admin can maintain with all Church events (worship, bible studies, etc.) and that will sync to each person's Outlook and Smart Phone.

I can create a Public Folder Calendar in Exchange, but that will not show up on the Smart Phones. So I am kind of at a loss. Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Scottish Lass (Sep 24, 2010)

Google Calendar can do this, but I don't know if that helps you.


----------



## fredtgreco (Sep 24, 2010)

Scottish Lass said:


> Google Calendar can do this, but I don't know if that helps you.


 No, because Google calendar sync is unbelievably limited.


----------



## Scottish Lass (Sep 24, 2010)

fredtgreco said:


> Scottish Lass said:
> 
> 
> > Google Calendar can do this, but I don't know if that helps you.
> ...


 
Sorry


----------



## fredtgreco (Sep 24, 2010)

Scottish Lass said:


> fredtgreco said:
> 
> 
> > Scottish Lass said:
> ...


 No worries. It is just a real surprise to me that Google Calendar is so limited - almost stone age - compared to the rest of Google's offerings.


----------



## Ask Mr. Religion (Sep 24, 2010)

Fred,

I poked around a wee bit and the following may help:

Cannot Sync Outlook to Google and Droid - Calendar Help
TouchDown™ Features
How-to: Sync Motorola Droid Calendar (Gmail) with Outlook Calendar
Droid - Only Corporate Calendar Syncs with Exchange Unless...

AMR


----------



## Curt (Sep 24, 2010)

Fred, I thought YOU were the IT guru.


----------

